# UCLA MFA Production/Directing Fall 2023



## RoseOfAberlone

Hey everyone,

I don't see a thread for this yet, so figured I'd get one started. 

Has anybody ever seen application materials (PS, SoP, treatment) from somebody who was accepted or denied? I see a ton of app materials on here for other schools but UCLA is a desert for some strange reason.

Hope ya'll are getting through it. Good luck!


----------



## Chris W

Good luck!

Here are our current stats for the program:


UCLA TFT - Production/Directing (M.F.A.) Acceptance Rate






20%

Admitted
27   out of   135   Admitted



10%

Waitlisted
13   out of   135   Waitlisted



70%

*Not Admitted*
95   out of   135   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...



Please be sure to log your application with our database once you apply.


----------



## TG1995

Hey @RoseOfAberlone!

Sorry this may not be too helpful..But thought I'd vent a little so you know you don't feel too alone!

I applied to UCLA last year and went through exactly what you're going through! The personal statement and diversity essay prompts seem detailed, but when I was writing both I felt like there was a strong overlap (and tbh couldn't see why there were too prompts to begin with).

I had tried reaching out to the admission team for help + clarifications, but they weren't very responsive, or helpful. Also the course (circa 2022) curriculum page had a few warnings about a changing curriculum, which made me very wary of what to expect.

After application submission, communication from the college was pretty non-existent too.. All in all, it was a very underwhelming process..

Needless to say, I didn't get in - which isn't what's fuelling my pessimism with the program...I've just read quite a few horror stories about the course, which in retrospect has made me wonder what made me apply to begin with..


T


----------



## RoseOfAberlone

I wrote and directed a short film since sending in my application. Anybody know if I should let them know as an update to my resume?


----------



## r_film

Anyone know when they start sending out interview notifications?


----------

